

Microsoft adds XMPP support to Windows Live - bergie
http://xmpp.org/2011/09/microsoft-adds-xmpp-support-to-windows-live-apis/

======
ryandvm
Like Facebook, they're only using XMPP for client-to-server. That is, you can
use any run of the mill Jabber client to talk to your friends on MSN. I'll be
impressed if they choose to do federation (server-to-server) like Google does
so that you can use your Gmail account to chat with your Hotmail friends.
_That_ would be handy.

------
pilif
So probably, there's just no more money to make with IM or people are moving
away from MSN to Facebook. Funny how becoming more and more irrelevant can
make people suddenly be "interested" in open standards.

~~~
drzaiusapelord
Considering how close IE9 and IE10 are to getting web standards right, I
suspect that profitability isn't the key here. Its competition.

------
bcx
Sweet Olark (<http://www.olark.com>) for Windows Live Beta on it's way :-) --
I bet we could release it in a week.

------
AndrewDucker
Interesting. I use Windows Live Messenger with my normal email address -
andrew@ducker.org.uk.

I also use XMPP through GChat, through apps for domains on the domain
ducker.org.uk

I wonder how they're going to deal with that...

~~~
Zash
Apparently it's <oauth-access-token>@messenger.live.com.

~~~
AndrewDucker
Thank you!

------
ChrisArchitect
think one reason might be because people are accessing IM via all sorts of
wacky mobile apps, to keep them using their MSN accounts, need to make the
protocol accessible - XMPP the obvious way to do that

~~~
bergie
...which is probably why Facebook Chat also supports XMPP clients. Shame that
they don't do federation, though.

------
Zash
I approve of this.

------
rbanffy
Anyone wants to bet they'll find some way to "enhance" it?

~~~
k33l0r
It seems that they chose to "enhance" it with a proprietary authentication
mechanism ("X_MESSENGER_OAUTH2"): [http://www.process-
one.net/en/blogs/article/details_on_msns_...](http://www.process-
one.net/en/blogs/article/details_on_msns_xmpp_server/)

Because, you know, it would be silly if you could just use any off-the-shelf
XMPP client/library...

~~~
hamidpalo
It's not an "enhancement." It uses OAuth in a completely standard way. It was
done to avoid people entering their Windows Live usernames and passwords all
over the place, especially now considering how much can be tied to a WL
account with Win 8.

I was part of the team that did this and we went to great lengths to make sure
that we were in full compliance with the relevant RFCs.

~~~
dreijerbit
What's your take on this, hamidpalo:
[http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-
US/messengerconne...](http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/en-
US/messengerconnect/thread/69ac90cb-0680-4e2c-a370-7ef21a330b29)

~~~
untog
I think the Facebook example provided in that post is exactly what they are
trying to avoid- people entering their usernames and passwords into random
chat clients. After all, you have no idea what they do with them.

~~~
Zash
And then they (Facebook) expect you to give them your mail- and other IM
credentials.

At least they do have DIGEST-MD5 auth, so you can still login with most normal
XMPP clients.

------
electrichead
About time!

